

Gene Munster: Research In Motion Is Going 'Out Of Business' - fhoxh
http://www.businessinsider.com/gene-munster-research-in-motion-is-going-to-go-bankrupt-2012-4

======
TimPC
I find it hard to imagine RIM dying entirely with the new move to use android
applications. BBM is incredibly popular in large parts of Canada and it's hard
to say what they'll look like if they finally get a halfway decent OS out. RIM
will probably start manufacturing under android entirely if their next OS
fails probably converting BBM and some of the nice features of that platform
into applications with model restrictions (to all models made by blackberry)
that come native on the phone. There are lots of business models under which
they survive well. Yes, they're in a bad spot and their market share will
erode for some time but I see them being able to become part of the many
manufacturers on Android.

